# New "to me" Toro Greensmaster Flex 21



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Hey All,

I joined the club and am now the proud owner of Toro Flex 21 greens mower. I had been looking for a JD or Toro greens mower for many months and one finally popped up two hours from my house. I jumped on it. It is a 2010 with 1315 hours and an 11 blade reel with high HOC installed. I am thrilled at how clean this unit is. Reel looks near new and measures 5" in diameter, and cuts paper easily across the entire bed knife.

Today was below freezing and it started first pull and idled nicely at min rpm. Thing barely makes a sound at idle.

The guy I bought it from had been watching Connors Videos and decided to jump all in the reel mowing game at the beginning of the season but it wasn't right for his hilly property so he wanted to get rid of it. So thanks @wardconnor for somehow being involved in my Toro purchase. This is my 40th Bday present to myself. I got it for $900 CAD which is about $675 US.


----------



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Congrats.....great deal. Good luck with it


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

NJ-lawn said:


> Congrats.....great deal. Good luck with it


Thanks @NJ-lawn


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

It looks even better in these pics than the first pics you posted before buying. Looks like a good purchase.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Congrats!


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

That machine looks pristine


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

SNOWBOB11 said:


> It looks even better in these pics than the first pics you posted before buying. Looks like a good purchase.


@SNOWBOB11 .. Yes, I was pleasantly surprised when I got to the seller's place and it was as clean and nice as it is. It was hard to tell from the other photos. In addition to the Turf Care sticker there is also a Turf Care service bracelet on the handle, so it looks like at some point it was serviced there. Now I just need to wait 5+ months to use it...


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

@Ware @Gilley11 Cheers!


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

Looks to be in really good shape. You should call them up to see the last service date and what they did. Also, make sure the gas doesn't sit over winter without some stabil or the like.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

Biggylawns said:


> Looks to be in really good shape. You should call them up to see the last service date and what they did. Also, make sure the gas doesn't sit over winter without some stabil or the like.


Good idea on calling them. I'm going to change the fluids out and winterize it this week.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

I spent about an hour today cleaning this guy up. 20 min was spent entirely on brushing and polishing the grooved roller. The unit now looks almost new. I am stoked to use this come spring...


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

That machine looks awesome!! Congrats!


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

What did you use on the front roller? Mine is rusted pretty badly and would like to get it shinning like that! Looks great!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

717driver said:


> That machine looks awesome!! Congrats!


Yeah, it seems to run really well, and for my area I feel it was quite a good price for the condition. Now I just need to wait... 122 days 😫


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

ZeonJNix said:


> What did you use on the front roller? Mine is rusted pretty badly and would like to get it shinning like that! Looks great!


I used a stainless steel wire brush and some elbow grease. I did not use any cleaners. My roller is aluminum, so easy to polish. If you have rust it sounds like your roller is steel? Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I'm keeping my eyes out for a greens mower. What's the difference between the regular Greensmaster and the Flex?


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

@Gilley11
The Flex series has a floating head and the regular one has a fixed head..


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> ZeonJNix said:
> 
> 
> > What did you use on the front roller? Mine is rusted pretty badly and would like to get it shinning like that! Looks great!
> ...


Yes, mine is steel.


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

@ZeonJNix I don't think you would be able to polish a steel one without it rusting again within a few hours/days. You could get all the rust off with a wire wheel and then prime and paint it or you could clear coat it f you want clean steel look. Or you could go to reelrollers or similar and get a new aluminum one... Since you have a groomer I would leave it as the patina matches...


----------



## Biggylawns (Jul 8, 2019)

@ZeonJNix there are tons of options to remove rust off steel and don't be afraid to go at it. Steel is tough.

1. a marine grade rust remover
2. Wire brush
3. Oil and brush
4. Steel brillo pad.
5. A good rust remover

I used a marine grade rust remover called t9 from boeshield with a brillo pad. For bolts, I let them soak.

If you want to do a full cleanse, you will need to take off the roller, remove the bearings and zerks and then soak it. In any event, after any type of washing you will want to grease the zerks.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> @ZeonJNix I don't think you would be able to polish a steel one without it rusting again within a few hours/days. You could get all the rust off with a wire wheel and then prime and paint it or you could clear coat it f you want clean steel look. Or you could go to reelrollers or similar and get a new aluminum one... Since you have a groomer I would leave it as the patina matches...


Thanks! I'll just leave like it is. 😁


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

ZeonJNix said:


> Stuofsci02 said:
> 
> 
> > @ZeonJNix I don't think you would be able to polish a steel one without it rusting again within a few hours/days. You could get all the rust off with a wire wheel and then prime and paint it or you could clear coat it f you want clean steel look. Or you could go to reelrollers or similar and get a new aluminum one... Since you have a groomer I would leave it as the patina matches...
> ...


How do you like the 260B. Before I got the greens master I was looking at a 260SL.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Get a shop towels wet with EvapoRust. Wrap it around the roller and then wrap the towel with Saran wrap to prevent the evaporation. Let it be overnight or longer.


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> ZeonJNix said:
> 
> 
> > Stuofsci02 said:
> ...


Well I've only used it once on my ryegrass for about 10 minutes. I took it to the shop for service. I should get it back in the next week or so. Don't really have an opinion on it yet and definitely can't compare it to the Greensmaster. I got it from the Weeks auction and my initial intent was to get a Toro until all of the 1600's went so high!


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Sep 9, 2018)

@ZeonJNix ... looking forward to hearing how it goes...


----------



## ZeonJNix (Dec 13, 2019)

Stuofsci02 said:


> @ZeonJNix ... looking forward to hearing how it goes...


Likewise. I'll be updating my yard weekly under my journal this summer. Lots of sanding and leveling for me to bring my HOC down to .5.


----------

